# What type of bit



## abrolhos (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Guys

I am new to routing however I think this is the only tool I can use to complete part of my first project - a hex bird house (cote) for my wife.

The project calls for the sides of an 18mm board to be bevelled @ 60 degees.

Can anyone advise if a tool is available please.

Cheers......Nev


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Nev, and welcome to the forum.

Calling a bird house a cote indicates that you may be in UK?

If not could you please add your location to your profile so that we may better be able to answer your question.

Trend Routers in UK make a 60 degree chamfer bit , but I not sure if it would be deep enough for 18 mm board.

There will be others along with other suggestions.

James


----------



## abrolhos (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Jim

Thank you for your reply

I live in Perh Australia. The project is a Dove cote, I will update my profile as per your suggestion.

The 60 degree is to allow the sides of the hex to butt up neatly.

Cheers.....Nev


----------



## abrolhos (Jul 18, 2009)

Woops 

Sorry I have posted in the wrong spot


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

abrolhos said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> Thank you for your reply
> 
> ...


Nev

As you are from Perth call into the Perth wood show 7th- 9th Aug and I will have the answer for you. Routing 60 degree angles with the router without any special Cutter...

Tom


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Nev, do you have or even have access to a compound mitre saw,that is what I would do my bevel cuts on.


----------



## abrolhos (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Derek and thankyou for your advise.

I do have a compound mitre saw however it only cuts 45 deg, and the also the ply i intend to bevel is 710mm long. I am unable to see how this saw will work in this application


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nev

The only saw that will do the job easy is the RAS ,you can set it for 60 deg.in the gross cut or the rip ..
You can use a compound mitre saw but it takes a setup block cut at 30 deg..as a stop block..two 30 deg.cuts will make a 60 deg.cut..and two 60 deg. cuts will get you 120 deg.joint on a true triangle box joint ...flag box..  without any end grain showing in the joints..

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9860-bj-needs-help.html

======


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Nev, your saw is not compound if it only cuts 45d. I didn't realise you wanted to cut such large pieces, only I can cut 300mm. long at any angle you require. A bandsaw will cut your pieces at any angle if you set the table to do so, also you can cut on a table saw the same way.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Nev,
Going back to your original post, Trend do a long enough 60d. cutter, with or without bearing, With,----Ref.46/106 35mm. deep cutting face, Without,----Ref.10/2 27mm dep cutting face.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nev,
Take a look at the MLCS multi-sided glue joint bits. They even have a video showing their use...
MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi derek

Most all band saws and table saws can't cut a 60 deg. in one clean pass .

You can use a router like the Bosch Colt with the till angle base and a strait cutter to get the job done.. 


========







derek willis said:


> Nev, your saw is not compound if it only cuts 45d. I didn't realise you wanted to cut such large pieces, only I can cut 300mm. long at any angle you require. A bandsaw will cut your pieces at any angle if you set the table to do so, also you can cut on a table saw the same way.


----------

